
Ask HN: Coding club for college business majors - epalmer
I work at University in Web Services. I have been asked by faculty in our business school to consider starting a coding club for business majors. There would be students with an interest but no courses in CS.  Not sure I can fit this in but if I did it I would consider python probably as the language.<p>What resources are there for premade python learning that might keep college students interested and where I would not have to create something?
======
pieperz
I do not know any python so I am somewhat bias but. Why not start with simple
JavaScript and interact with a simple REST API.

With as ubiquitous as JS has become it gives students the ability to just open
up a browser and try programming from the convince of a web browser.

